# Shaking Staffie



## jennifer83 (16 January 2012)

My new rescue sits and shakes. I don't think he's cold and he doesn't seem that unhappy? Does anyone's dog do this? What can I do to help him?


----------



## whisp&willow (16 January 2012)

my american bulldog does that when she's really excited, or anticipating something... like in the boot when we are nearly at the beach etc, but seeing as you mention your dog is from rescue i would guess that is is stress related?

have you had him/her long?


----------



## stez1234 (16 January 2012)

My staffie does this. She does with both excitement and nerves. She too is a rescue and still quite nervous in certain situations.


----------



## lexiedhb (16 January 2012)

How long have you had her? Sounds like she is a bit stressed, then again staffies do like to be extra warm!!


----------



## jennifer83 (16 January 2012)

1 month. Bless him he's doing so well. I know it's early days but he always looks like he's done wrong? No one could toilet train him which I find odd, I've had 3 accidents that's it?


----------



## jennifer83 (16 January 2012)

I suppose I've just never had a shaking dog before.


----------



## lexiedhb (16 January 2012)

He'll settle- maybe pop a fleece on him see if that helps. Also maybe add a few drops of rescue remedy to his water.


----------



## lizness (16 January 2012)

My boyfriends sheepdog shakes in excitement when he thinks he is going to work with the sheep.


----------



## lexiedhb (16 January 2012)

Oh and WHERE ARE THE PICS?


----------



## whisp&willow (16 January 2012)

i would hazzard a guess that he is just a bit insecure given his start in life.

give him time to settle in and im sure he will soon grow in confidence.  i would not pander to him or give him attention when shaking, as this will just re-enforce the shaking as he gains affection from doing it. 

be patient and consistent-  sounds like what he needs. 

good luck with him, sound slike he has finally fallen on his feet.

pics please!!


----------



## Luci07 (16 January 2012)

Don't underestimate him just feeling cold! Mine will actually pull duvets over themselves when they get chilly. All of mine will shiver if they get cold...


----------

